# recent (and currently underway) LED install



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

We are doing a complete renovation on an office building and they decided to go with a pretty cool system.

All lighting is controlled by software over the existing network and is expandable to up to 1500 devices. All devices are connected via CAT5 cable with RJ-45 jacks built into devices. For lights that are not going LED, relay packs with RJ-45 jacks are added. All lights are dimmable and switchable and have numerous setups.

Basic summary from the company specs as I'm too tired to word it myself.

All lighting control profiles created in the SensorView software are stored within the Gateway. Utilizing its onboard time clock, the Gateway sends out the settings specified in the profiles to the appropriate downstream devices according to the user defined schedule. Lighting control profiles can also be selected and run on-demand via the Gateway’s Touch Screen. Additionally, by using the touch screen users can view properties about any downstream nLight device.

Components:

Lighting:
Lithonia VTLED-2X2 Luminaires (switchable and dimmable)
Lithonia VTLED-2X4 Luminaires (switchable and dimmable)

Controls:
Sensorview software for network management
nLight Gateway (Series 2) Clock & Network Interface Controller (for network with control with software)
multiple nLight nBRG Bridges - 8 Port
multiple nPOD GFX wallpods for independent lighting control
nLight Wall Switch Decorator (nWSD Series) occ sensors
nLight nSP5 PCD Series Secondary Relay and Dimming Packs

Some pics from the start of the install:

Gateway clock graphic display



















RJ-45 connections on nLight compatible VTLED luminaires










First 9 2x2's being installed




















Some pics showing the topology of how the connections work.

Main backbone










Graphic touchpad setup and light control










I am still early in the install and the customer is not sure how many lights and controls they will utilize so I have a feeling this will be an ongoing process.

Been interesting so far though :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Have a unit here so thought I'd show the graphic display connections and power supply. Power supply input is 120/277 VAC and output is 15 VDC 150ma.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That is some incredible stuff! What is the pricing like on the controls and setup? Did the salesman figure a payback on the equipment?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> That is some incredible stuff! What is the pricing like on the controls and setup? Did the salesman figure a payback on the equipment?


They had an outside lighting consultant lay the system out.

I'm sure they got some kind of break but the nLight Gateway (Series 2) Clock & Network Interface Controller goes around $1053.00 each, the nPOD GFX wallpod in my last 2 pics are around $550.00 and the 8 port bridges are around $415.00 each. Not sure about the luminaries or software yet...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

And ten years from now no parts will be available.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> And ten years from now no parts will be available.


That will be the sales consultants problem, not mine


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> That will be the sales consultants problem, not mine


I hear you and we install new systems that I have the same concerns about. 


But with my service guy mindset all I see are costly repairs down the line.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I hear you and we install new systems that I have the same concerns about.
> 
> But with my service guy mindset all I see are costly repairs down the line.


Yep, the customer chose the package because they wanted something new and fancy. I have no doubt we will be doing the repairs when things start to crap out and am interested to see how long the system holds up.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Some pics from this morning
































Fully dimmed









Full brightness









Lamps


----------



## shameonyou (Mar 21, 2013)

Are you crimping the RJ-45 male ends right on the end of the Cat5 that you run through the walls?

That's odd, usually the solid Cat5 is always terminated into a patch panel or RJ-45 female jack and then a patch cable is used to connect it to a device.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

shameonyou said:


> Are you crimping the RJ-45 male ends right on the end of the Cat5 that you run through the walls?
> 
> That's odd, usually the solid Cat5 is always terminated into a patch panel or RJ-45 female jack and then a patch cable is used to connect it to a device.




In a typical data network you would use a patch panel to a switch, you are correct. For this application each light is connected in series (light to light and then to the wallpod for individual dimming control or to the gateway for control from the administrators computer. Once lights are up I crimp all cat5 cables to length from light to light, and pull the wire through the wall to the wallpod and crimp.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> That is some incredible stuff! What is the pricing like on the controls and setup? Did the salesman figure a payback on the equipment?


After looking at the software there is a plugin that will monitor lighting usage and allow you to improve kWh savings. The overall software package is pretty darn impressive and extensive.

http://nlightcontrols.com/wp-content/uploads/GreenScreen_Datasheet.pdf


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Lame!! I'm old school..


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Lame!! I'm old school..


At least you have a print, my buddy is not so lucky lol


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

All this fancy stuff to turn lights on and off.. that is more for WOW factor than anything else...

But good to see you making some nice money on the install as long as you don't mind being married to the job for the rest of your life.. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> After looking at the software there is a plugin that will monitor lighting usage and allow you to improve kWh savings. The overall software package is pretty darn impressive and extensive.
> 
> http://nlightcontrols.com/wp-content/uploads/GreenScreen_Datasheet.pdf


Gentlemen, I present the future. You guys have an opportunity to get in on the ground floor of this technology by attending training and OJT. LED's are just now becoming easier, brighter, controllable, and more robust than they ever have been. Sure, the systems are cutting edge and cost prohibitive to many consumers at this time but as all new technologies will become commonplace as time goes by. Your best bet to gain marketshare is to grab all the knowledge you can in it's growing stage and arm yourself for the future.



B4T said:


> All this fancy stuff to turn lights on and off.. that is more for WOW factor than anything else...
> 
> But good to see you making some nice money on the install as long as you don't mind being married to the job for the rest of your life.. :laughing:


B4T, I love ya like a brother but all that fancy stuff is being embraced by the public. Alarms are no longer using POTS but going cellular as primary. Burglars can cut all the wires they want the alarm will go through. You can see your house on your phone. When your kids get home your house will email you. I bought a new computer and was forced to use Windows 8 (which I hate!) but Windows XP will no longer be supported in a few months. I had new updates to install and all of a sudden, POOF, Explorer 10! 

This wow factor can make you money or bury you if you stand still. Just sayin.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Gentlemen, I present the future. You guys have an opportunity to get in on the ground floor of this technology by attending training and OJT.
> 
> You can see your house on your phone.



I agree with you and am very excited to be included in the project as an installer and system integrator. This opened new worlds to me on LED controls and advances in the technology.

As far as seeing your house on your phone, well of course you can change the lighting in zones permitted to each user via iOS


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Gentlemen, I present the future. You guys have an opportunity to get in on the ground floor of this technology by attending training and OJT. LED's are just now becoming easier, brighter, controllable, and more robust than they ever have been. Sure, the systems are cutting edge and cost prohibitive to many consumers at this time but as all new technologies will become commonplace as time goes by. Your best bet to gain marketshare is to grab all the knowledge you can in it's growing stage and arm yourself for the future.


Methinks that market's fairly saturated Larmdude......~CS~


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

thought i'd update with some of the software/network setup.

Gateway and bridge are set up, zones will be set once wall pods are in.






































iPhone app setup with virtual pod


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

D.
H
C
P
?

The only way I could spell it all caps without mothermachine changing it.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, the best option is to run fluorescents 24 hours a day, paying big bucks to the POCO and maintenance to come and change bulbs and ballasts all the time.



You either pay up front or you pay as you go. Usually up front is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Captain Nordy (Jul 13, 2014)

For anyone that has any information. Our current job has the same nLight lighting control and a few months ago out foreman left and didn't leave much information about certain rooms that need to be finished on the second floor and I am now stuck with the task to complete all of it. I have been able to figure out most of it by reading the instructions that come with it. The one that I can't seem to figure out the PS150 power pack that comes with wallpod. Looking at the prints it shows it is connected but the power pack has 2 low voltage leads and the wall pod has cat5 connections. (As shown in picture 2) I don't know where to put the power pack and how to connect it to the wallpod. Any information would be helpful. I will try to answer any questions if all this may seem confusing. 

Thanks.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to ET. 

As an apprentice you should not be doing this task without your j-man supervising. The hardware for this system is super expensive and you could easily do thousands of dollars in damage with one simple misconnection. 

Get some more experienced help from your shop before taking on this task!

Your j-man will know where to get the answers on how to connect the power pack and other hardware.


----------



## Captain Nordy (Jul 13, 2014)

One journeyman that was recently hired never seen a BZ50 and still doesn't understand the concept on how they need to be wired and what wires need to ran. The other journeyman has never done the nLight system but knows how to the the high voltage side. Our foreman is leaving and has no idea how any of it works and probably doesn't care anymore.

After taking a closer look at it there is a spot for the low voltage connections for 18 AWG as well as the cat5 connections. I've been looking online about the nLight and reading the prints when I get home after work and its starting to come together. Why can't the journeyman that I am telling what to do take home the information and figure it out?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Hasnt lutron been doing the same "home automation." For a while now . But instead of a control touch screen on the wall they have a tablet on a stand in the theatre room kitch, formal living, wine cellar. Any switch can be programed to do whatever u assign to do as well as more than one function 

learning to learn


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I think that until there becomes a standard for quality on leds and a brand/co attatched to it , as some one else said you can end up married to a at first amazing a new design then become a mess csuse some middle man figured out he can get rich and get out 

learning to learn


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

zen said:


> Hasnt lutron been doing the same "home automation." For a while now . But instead of a control touch screen on the wall they have a tablet on a stand in the theatre room kitch, formal living, wine cellar. Any switch can be programed to do whatever u assign to do as well as more than one function
> 
> learning to learn


We're actually installing one right now. (Radio RA2) haven't finished yet but should be interesting. 8 lighting circuits in the master bath alone. We mounted most of the switches remotely and are using the box mounted keypads.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks good. Electricians need to keep up with all this lighting control and LED stuff quick or get left behind.


----------

